# AlgoCuber's progression thread



## AlgoCuber (Apr 21, 2021)

I think I will just share some nice solves and what I am learning. I have 17 PLL algs memorized so far (Not the G perms yet because I'm trying to pick the best ones)


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 21, 2021)

Let's start with my first okay Roux solve in the example solve thread

50 STM
y // Inspection
F U2 R U2 L' U L U2 r U r' // FB
D U F U' F' D' l U M2' U L' U' l U l' // SB
U R' F U2' F' R F R' U2 R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U M U M' U2 M // EOLR
U2 M2 U' M2 // L4EP

I'm a CFOP solver BTW, but Roux is pretty fun. I still find CFOP faster, I don't know if that'll change but Roux is a nice method to learn

Please post tips


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Let's start with my first okay Roux solve in the example solve thread
> 
> 50 STM
> y // Inspection
> ...


Interesting solution, the FB can improve a bit, it is generally 5-6 move long.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Interesting solution, the FB can improve a bit, it is generally 5-6 move long.


Do you have any tips to achieve that? Or just practice?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Do you have any tips to achieve that? Or just practice?


I use http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/ a lot to train my first block. Sometimes I learn interesting solutions and learn new ideas, which make my FB solution more efficient.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I use http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/ a lot to train my first block. Sometimes I learn interesting solutions and learn new ideas, which make my FB solution more efficient.


Thanks! I learned some stuff, and even figured out a few of the first blocks myself!
- Doing it kinda like keyhole really helps
- Preserve blocks that are a part of FB
- Try solving/helping out multiple pieces at once
- Doing a low movecount 1x2x2 while helping the other 1x1x2 helps


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 26, 2021)

Lucky a05, two 17s solves?


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 28, 2021)

I keep accidentally doing a U while doing lefty D2, like in a A perm. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong and how I should fix it?


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 4, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I keep accidentally doing a U while doing lefty D2, like in a A perm. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong and how I should fix it?


Ok I fixed it. I was turning my D's too hard. Now I can do them no problem.

I also learned the G perms, here are the ones I use:

Ga:
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'

Gb:
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D

Gc:
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (Headlights on the right)

Gd:
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 13, 2021)

I have switched to ZZ with EOcross and OCLL/PLL. Currently working on my EO recognition and EOcross planning!


----------

